# broken iMac G3 /333?



## ravintola (Apr 3, 2005)

I need some advice...
I just bought a second hand iMac G3/333 tray loader and whilst trying to install OS X I ran into a few problems - the most recent of which is that it won't even boot - no power - after a bad crash. 
Is it just dead now? I have tried a new fuse in the plug... :dead:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Could be a bad power supply...have you tried changing that out?

To clarify...not booting means no lights fans or anything?


----------



## ravintola (Apr 3, 2005)

Fox, sorry for language imprecision - yes, no fan no lights no nothing...
But I just had another go at restarting (after about an hour) and its started up as well as it ever has... 
If this happens again I'll defintely have a look at the power supply, thanks for the suggestion. Now I'm just left with my strange firmware problems so I think I'll start another thread.
Thanks.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice to hear it's up again. Computers are strange like that- once I had mine seemingly dead one day and then back up and running the next.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

it all depends on the level of magic vodo left in the computer, the less there is, the weirder it acts.


----------

